# You guys gotta see this



## leavemealone (Apr 8, 2009)

290307618647
Ive seen a lot of funny things on ebay,but this one ranks up there.


----------



## Noxx (Apr 8, 2009)

That is 1$/g. of lightly gold plated stuff lol...


----------

